# Paid picks: www.BestSportPunters.com



## BestSportPunters (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.BestSportPunters.com 

Professional insider tips for punters which give value to their money. Starting plans from 30 euro/insider!! To celebrate and to build with you our future cooperation and trust take advantage and register your account now.First 2 Insider's will be given for free as a proof of quality.Tips are sent before to verifybet and BA.

We are looking for people who know how hard is to beat bookies in long-term. People who know that this is possible but only approximately 2 % of all bettors know how to do it. This service is dedicated for these who want to belong to this pride bevy. You will ask: 2 % are rich and 98 % losing their money? Yes that's right but in every proffession 2 % reach the top of it. We know how to do it in terms of betting. So do not waste your time on searching websites and forums for profitable picks. You are in right place just relax and we will do all the job.

Short description regarding our service:
We offer Insider tips 
Mostly our tips will be released for soccer events.Games and odds would be available in several bookies.Straight incomes, asian handicaps and/or over/under tips.
Tips would be find in our website as plain picks
Standard plan start from 30 euro/tip but customers that will buy longer period wil get nice discounts.

if You have any question just ask here or email us at bestsportpunters@gmail.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 27, 2009)

Picks history:

*Units 110 Picks 11 Win 7 Lost 4 Total P/L 22.7 Yield % 29.67% *

2009-04-26 Lecce - Catania Lecce -0.75 AH Half WON 2-1
2009-04-26 Lille - Marseille Marseille 0 AH 1-2
2009-04-25 Kortrijk - Tubize-Belgium 1 Kortrijk -1 AH 2-2
2009-04-24 Lyon - PSG-France 1 from 20:30 CET over 2.5 goals 0-0
2009-04-23 Mallorca - Valladolid Mallorca 2-0
2009-04-22 Gaz Metan Medias - CS Otopeni -Romanian 1 Gaz Metan -0.75 AH 3-0
2009-04-21 Farsley Celtic - Alfreton Town Alfreton Town 3-3
2009-04-21 FC Arges - Rapid Bucharest Rapid -0.25 AH 1-0
2009-04-20 IFK Goteborg - Orgryte Goteborg IFK -1.5 AH 3-0
2009-04-19 Buyuksehir Bld - Galatasaray Galata 0-1
2009-04-18 Gloria Bistrita - Otelul Galati Gloria 3-0


----------



## BestSportPunters (Apr 27, 2009)

*PROMOTION - DISCOUNT

30 Euro for 7 days subscribtion

Everybody who register and buy our 30 euro subscribtion will get not only 1 Insider but will have access for all week to our paid tips!!!
So for 5-7 picks You will pay just 30 euro which means 4-6 euros approximately for 1 pick !!!
Register now and pay by moneybookers or paypal. After sending money contact us by bestsportpunters@gmail.com 
Promotion will end 30 April at 12:00 CET. *


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 7, 2009)

absolutely awsome start of May we hit *6 out of 6* and 1 pick was void but team we bet won in extra time anyway

check our stats:

6 May AEL Limassol - Apollon Limassol AEL 0 AH 1.00 odd money back draw 
5 May Dunfermline - Morton Dunfermline -0.25 AH 1.96 odd 2-1 
3 May Randers FC - Esbjerg Randers FC (0 AH) 1.63 odd 1-0
3 May Neuchatel Xamax - FC Zurich Zurich-Swiss 1.65 odd 0-1
2 May Luzern - FC Aarau Luzern 1.75 odd 3-0
1 May Guingamp - Strasbourg Strasbourg (0 AH) 1.95 odd 1-2
1 May Bastia - Vannes Bastia 1.90 odd 3-1

*Units 70 Picks 7 Win 6 Lost 0 Void 1 Total P/L 48,4 Yield % 69%*

http://www.BestSportPunters.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 8, 2009)

new paid pick added ! will it be 7 win in row ?

and free pick:
2009-05-08  FC Vitkovice   FC Hradec Králové  Vitkovice -0.25 AH at 1.95 odd 17:30 CET


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 10, 2009)

new paid pick added

one free pick:

2009-05-10 Apollon APOP 
pick: Apollon Cyprus 1 at 1.50 from 16:00 CET


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 15, 2009)

SPECIAL PROMOTION !!!

Dear Customers due to out www.BestSportPunters.com have got new layout we want to celebrate with You our future cooperation. We prepare special offer:

We are ready for you with an offer that simply cant be missed !

Take now your subscription at www.BestSportPunters.com at only 49 euro for the rest of the month. 

100% win pick already posted for this evening and you will make already the paid money back.Till Monday we will have +20 units profit, so if you consider that this offer could be leaved you could miss some nice money!!

How it works: because the normal price is 100/month we will activate every account mannualy.Just pay the fee by paypal to sportpunters@gmail.com or by moneybookers to personalizari@hotmail.com and we are doing our job and your acount will be activated in 10 minutes.Send us your home address and we will send you as a free gift an nice and new usb stick (2Gb) designed by Bayern Munich !


Our Price: 100 

Promotion Price: 49 

Gift Price and shiping:15 

Best regards !!


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 15, 2009)

New usb stick (2Gb) designed by Bayern Munich TOTALLY FREE!!!


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 16, 2009)

FREE PICKS:

2009-05-16  Gornik Zabrze - Odra Wodzislaw pick: Gornik Zabrze Poland 17:00   
2009-05-16  Lokomotiv Moscow - Terek Groznai pick: over 2.25 goals Russia 12:15 CET


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 16, 2009)

PAID PICK 

2009-05-15 Chateauroux LB Clermont Foot pick: Chateauroux -0.5 AH 2.00 odd 1-0 WON


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 30, 2009)

NEW FREE PICK:

2009-05-30  Cyprus  Canada-Friendly in Nicosia   Cyprus -0.5 1.98 

and 2 PAID PICKS PUBLISHED


----------



## BestSportPunters (May 31, 2009)

2009-05-30 Cyprus - Canada-Friendly in Nicosia pick: Cyprus -0.5 1.98 LOSE

NEW FREE PICKS:

 2009-05-31  Dinamo Bucharest  FC Brasov  Dinamo -1.5 AH 1.98    
 2009-05-31  Roma  Torino  over 3 goals     
 2009-05-31  Palermo  Sampdoria  over 2.5 goals 1.75


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 2, 2009)

2009-05-31 Dinamo Bucharest FC Brasov Dinamo -1.5 AH 1.98 LOSE
2009-05-31 Roma Torino over 3 goals WIN
2009-05-31 Palermo Sampdoria over 2.5 goals 1.75 WIN


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 2, 2009)

FREE PICK:

2009-06-02  Derry City - St Patrick Ireland 20:45 pick: Derry -0.5 1,72


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 2, 2009)

Our service http://www.bestsportpunters.com start job from half of April so
MAY 2009
was first full months of our picks
and we can say is was *excellent month* for our service
We risk Units 310 
Playing Picks 31 
Win 22 Lost 9 
*Total P/L + 78.4 
with Yield % 33.55% *

Tipsters end this month in great form *hit 7 out of 10 *last picks.
What's more Las Palmas lose goal in 91 minutes and Gmunden lost 3 points in last 4 second of basketball game so we could say even our great record could be even better !!!

Of course we continue our job in June so probably our bad luck in this 2 games could end in some nice winning picks in last minutes as the result of sum of bad and good luck is always null.

In May also we create totally new layou of www so now it looks more professionall. We want to make some improvement this month so the website will be surely more attractive.

We are still looking for new customers and also www who wants to become our partners. People who know how to promote and want to take job as advertisers are welcome to. More info at bestsportpunters@gmail.com

JUST VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR THE BEST PICKS ON THE MARKET

http://www.bestsportpunters.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 3, 2009)

Another awsome picks from our tipsters we are not going to go slow !!!
3 out of 3 winning picks at the beginnig of the month. Register right now and do not waste your time looking for other good picks provider.
Our picks are verified by http://www.VerifiedTipsters.com and http://www.BettingAdvice.com so you could be sure we are reliable.

*Units 30 Picks 3 Win 3 Lost 0 Total P/L 23.2 Yield % 77,3% *

2 June Shamrock Rovers - Dundalk-Ireland Shamrock -0.75 AH 1.91 3-1 WON
2 June Baltika Kaliningrad - Metalurg Lipeck-Russia 1 Baltika 1.60 3-0 WON
1 June Italia Shooters - Toronto Croatia-Canadian Soccer League 00-00 Toronto Croatia +0.25 AH 1,81 12Bet 2-3 WON

FREE PICK
Derry City 1 - 0 St. Patricks WON


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 5, 2009)

4 out of 4 picks WON at the beggining of the June!!

you can also check our stats on one of the most respectable verified services

http://www.verifiedtipsters.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 6, 2009)

*SPECIAL OFFER - SAVE 100 EURO !!!*

Everybody who register as soon as possiblle and pay for subscribtion till monday 8 June 20 CET will save 100 Euro on special offer !!! More details will be send on mail after registration account with us or you can ask by mail bestsportpunters@gmail.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 6, 2009)

FREE PICKS:

2009-06-06 Croatia - Ukraine pick: Croatia -0.5 AH 
2009-06-06 Sweden - Denmark pick: Sweden -0.25 AH 
2009-06-06 Quatar - Australia pick: Australia -0.25 AH 
2009-06-06 El Salvador - Mexico WC Qualification pick: Mexico 

2 PAID PICKS PUBLISHED

do not forget about special offer and *save 100 EURO !!!*


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 6, 2009)

www.BestSportPunters.com  --- visit us for the best picks


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 9, 2009)

lots of surprising results in World Cup Qualifications but
Our paid pick from qualification was WON and it was Romania 

updated history of bets from JUNE:

Units 110 Picks 11 Win 8 Lost 3 Total P/L 30,7 Yield % 27,9% 

8 June Syrianska Sodertalje - GIF Sundsvall-Sweden Superattan 20:15 Pick:Syrianska 0 AH 1.78 1-2 lost
7 June Kongsvinger - Notodden-Norway 18:00 CET Pick:Konsvinger 1.76 3-0 WON
7 June Turkiyemspor Berlin - Altona 93 Pick:Turkiyemspor -1.25 AH 1.78 1-0 half stake back
7 June FC Lok Leipzig - Eilenburg-Germany Oberliga NOFV Sud Pick :Eilenburg 2.30 2-2 lost
6 June Ancona - Rimini -Serie B play-out Ancona 0 AH 1-1 DRAW 
6 June Lithuania - Romania WC Qualification Romania 0 AH 1.70 0-1 WON
5 June Belgium U19 - Ireland U19 EC Qualifiers Pick :Belgium U19 -0.5 AH 1.92 1-0 WON
4 June Wels - Gmunden-OB final 3rd game 19:30 CET Pick: Welss 1.80 89-86 WON
2 June Shamrock Rovers - Dundalk-Ireland Shamrock -0.75 AH 1.91 3-1 WON
2 June Baltika Kaliningrad - Metalurg Lipeck-Russia 1 Baltika win 1,67 3-0 WON
1 June Italia Shooters - Toronto Croatia-Canadian Soccer League Toronto Croatia +0.25 AH 1,81 12Bet 2-3 WON


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 9, 2009)

*visit us for FREE PICK today* www.BestSportPunters.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 15, 2009)

visit our www for *last minute promotion *details or write mail to bestsportpunters@gmail.com

more news on forum will be added later


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 16, 2009)

yesterday pick:
15 June Brasil - Egypt 16:00 CET Confederation Cup over 2.5 goals 1.68 Expekt 4-3 EASY WON

check our service http://www.BestSportPunters.com for new winning picks


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.BestSportPunters.com

Summer time is here and you still wonder how to make some nice extra money having in pocket just small amount of Euros. We have offer you must try.








*You need just 25 Euros !!! It is short-term access for 7 days of winning picks.*

Do not waste your time register and subscribe for best betting picks now.
Just pay the fee by paypal to sportpunters@gmail.com or by moneybookers to personalizari@hotmail.com 

If You have any question write an email bestsportpunters@gmail.com​


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 18, 2009)

FREE PICKS:
Germany U21  Finland U21-European U21 Championship 18:15 CET  Pick:Finland +1.5 AH 1.95 

and 3 PAID PICKS PUBLISHED

*Don't forget just 25 EURO is enought for 7 days of winning picks subsribe right now!!!*


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 22, 2009)

excellent weekend (Saturday-Sunday) on our www!!!

*5 out of 6 picks were hit 1 was VOID and + 52,5 UNITS WON* in just these 2 days 

check our website for more details http://www.bestsportpunters.com/history.php
Don't forget that all picks are verified by BA surviallance and VerifiedTipsters


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 24, 2009)

Yesterday Picks:

2009-06-23 Marat Safin Jesse Levine-Tennis - ATP - Wimbledon 2009 (Set Handicap) Pick:Safin -1.5 AH 1.80 
2009-06-23 Victor Hanescu Ivan Navarro -Tennis - ATP - Wimbledon 2009 Pick:Hanescu 1.65 12Bet 1,70 I 3-2 WON 

2 new paid picks published and 1 free:

2009-06-24 Rosenborg Stabaek-Norway Tippeligaen 21:15 CET Pick: over 2.75 goals 1.95


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 25, 2009)

PAID PICKS:
24 June Pohang Steelers - Newcastle Jets-AFC Champions League Soccer Pickohang -0.5 AH 1.85 6-0 WON
24 June Cerezo Osaka - Ehime J2 League Cerezo -1.5 AH 2.00 4-2 WON
24 June MVD - Chita -Russia 1 Soccer Pick:MVD 2.20 0-0
24 June Spain - USA Confed Cup Pick: over 2.5 goals 1.94 0-2 lost

Our service provide great free picks. Remember to check our section

http://www.bestsportpunters.com/free.php

Yesterday we have 2 winners:

2009-06-25 Mexico - Venezuela-Friendly 01:30 CET Pick:Mexico 2.00
2009-06-25 Cruzeiro - Gremio-02:50 CET Pick:Cruzeiro 

2 easy and confident wins 4:0 and 3:1


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jun 29, 2009)

*1 MONTH PICKS SUBSCRIBTION FOR FREE !!!*

You can call us crazy but now is offer you must take into consideration.





Now You have the key for big money waiting for You. What You will do with it depends on You.

Join competition on our forum and You can win 1 MONTH subscribtion for free so it's like *saving 100 EURO *!!!
For more details visit our forum http://www.sportpunters.ro/forum/viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## abel (Jul 2, 2009)

http://betonbet.fairtopic.com

I heard many good things about this tipster, and I want to bring to knowledge his site, to help the other one who bet. I have heard only good things about him, who wants to use his services, enter this forum http://betonbet.fairtopic.com , I hear the odds are very high, just over 4.


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't forget that we publish also some amazing FREE PICKS but it's better for You to check our website regulary because not all of them are published on forum!
yesterday we bet on:
2009-07-09 Haiti - Granada Gold Cup Pick: Haiti -0.75 AH 2-0 WON
2009-07-09 Mogren Budva - Hibernians Champions League qualif. Pick: Mogren -1,5 AH 4-0 WON


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jul 13, 2009)

2 new PAID picks available


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jul 13, 2009)

FREE PICKS:

2009-07-13 Heidelberg United - Whittlesea Zebras-Australia Victorian Premier League Soccer 12:30 CET Pick: over 2.25 goals 1.70 / Heidelberg -1 AH 1.80
2009-07-13 Kubot L - Andujar P -ATP Tennis Stuttgart 13:00 CET Pick : Kubot1.70


----------



## BestSportPunters (Jul 27, 2009)

SUNDAY was very nice day to our service 
*3 win out of 3 picks*:

26 July Shonnan Bellmare - Tokushima - J2 12:00 CET Pick :Over 2.5 goals 1-2 WON
26 July Tampere United - Mypa - Finland 17:30 CET Pick: Tampere -0.5 AH 1.85 2-0 WON
26 July Volga Nyzhnyi Novgorod - Salyut Belgorod-Russia 1 16:00 CET Pick: Volga 0 AH 1.70 Sbobet 2-1 WON

check more details on our website http://www.bestsportpunters.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Aug 5, 2009)

2 PAID PICKS ARRIVED


----------



## BestSportPunters (Aug 8, 2009)

First round of German and French league this weekend so it sign that season slowly start in main european leagues. Check our service for new picks this weekend.

www.bestsportpunters.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Aug 10, 2009)

only one service is better then http://www.bestsportpunters.com on Verified Tipsters this month !!!






check our stats here http://www.verifiedtipsters.com/ in monthly stats section we generate * + 30,4 units * of profit with yield *33,78 %*
Our overall verified stats for June-July-August are * +127,6 units * with *10,86 %* yield which you can check here

http://www.verifiedtipsters.com/tipsters_present.php?tipster_username=BestSportPunters

Overall stats which are verified by BA surviallance from the beginning are like in our history of bets started in half of April till now we generate approx. * +170 units*!!! so around * +40 units *per month 

*Do not waste your time click link http://www.bestsportpunters.com/register.php and register today  and benefit from great betting picks*


----------



## BestSportPunters (Aug 24, 2009)

new picks for Champions League and Europa Cup will come soon
already we have 1 pick for thursday with early info for our subscribers


----------



## BestSportPunters (Sep 1, 2009)

*AUGUST 2009*
*
profit	+48,5
units 340 (34 picks)
yield	14,20%
hit rate 62%*

WIN 18 DRAW 4 LOST 11 (including 2 half lost as 1 full)

31 August Rosenborg BK - FC Lyn Oslo - Norway Tippeligaen 19:00 CET Pick: over 3.5 goals 2.11 Sbobet 4-1 WON 
31 August Shakhtar Donetsk - Zorya Luhansk-Ukraine Premier League 16:00 CET Pick:Shakhtar -2 AH 2.05 Sbobet 3-1 DRAW							
31 August Grasshoper Zurich - Neuchatel Xamax-Swiss Superleague 19:45 CET Pick: Grasshoper 1.83 1-3 lost	 
30 August Győr - Honved-Hungary Soproni Liga 20:00 CET Pick: Gyor -0.75 AH 1.94 Sbobet 2-0 WON							
30 August LASK Linz - Wiener Neustadt-Austrian Bundesliga 19:30 CET Pick: LASK 1.95 Bet365 4-2 WON							
27 August Club Brugge - Lech Poznan Europa league 20:30 CET Club Brugge odds: 1,81 10Bet 1-0 WON 
27 August Aston Villa - Rapid Vien Europa League 21:00 CET pick: Aston -1,5 AH odds: 1,84 188bet.com 2-1 lost	 
25 August Clermont - Istres-France League Cup 20:00 CET Pick:Clermont -0.25 AH 1.85 12Bet 1-0 WON							
24 August IFK Norrkoping - Sirius-Sweden Superettan 19:00 CET Pick: IFK Norrkoping 1.80 12Bet 3-0 WON 
22 August Polonia Warszawa - Lechia Gdansk Poland 19:15 CET Polonia -1 AH odds: 2,17 10bet 0:1 lost	 
21 August Arka Gdynia - Wisla Krakow Poland 20:00 CET Wisla -1 AH odds: 2,19 Bet365 0:1 DRAW							
21 August Vasas Budapest - Ferencvaros Budapest-Hungary 19:00 CET Pick: over 2.5 goals 3-2 WON	 
20 August FK Sarajevo - CFRCluj Napoca-Europa League 20:15 CET Pick: CFR Cluj 0 AH 1,75 Iwetten 1-1 DRAW							
20 August Partizan Beograd - Zilina-Europa League 20:15 CET Pickartizan -0,75 AH 1.80 SboBet 1-1 lost 
16 August Ujpest - Lombard Papa-Hungarian League 17:30 CET Pick: over 3 goals 2.00 0-3 DRAW							
15 August St Gallen - Bellinzona AC-Swiss Super League 17:45 CET Pick: St Gallen -0.5 AH 1-1 lost	 
15 August Gyor - DVTK Borsody-Hungarian League 20:00 CET Pick: Gyor -1 AH 1.85 I 3-1 WON 
15 August Legia - Cracovia Poland 19:15 CET over 2,5 odds: 1,8 Unibet 0-0 lost	 
14 August Ruch Chorzow - Arka Gdynia-Polish First 17:45 CET Pick: Ruch -0.5 AH 1.90 							
13 August Kim Clijsters (Bel) - Svetlana Kusznetsova (Rus)- WTA-Western & Southern Financial Group Womens Open Pick : Clijsters 1.63 12Bet 2-1 WON	 
12 August Faroe Islands - France - WC Qualifying Europe 18:00 CET Pick:Over 3.25 goals 1.88 0-1 lost	 
12 August Netherlands - England Friendly 20:45 CET Pick: Over 2 goals 1.75 							
12 August Alisa Kleybanovs - Vera Zvonareva -WTA Cinncinatti 17:00 CET Pick: Kleybanova +1.5 AH 1.80 Sbobet1. 1-2 WON	 
11 August Weymouth FC - Eastleigh-UK Blue Square South 20:45 CET Pick: Weymouth 0 AH 2.11 SboBet 	 
9 August Korona Kielce - Lech Poznan Poland 17:00 CET over 2,5 odds: 2,09 188Bet 0-5 WON							
8 August Nafta - Drava Slovenia League 17:30 CET Nafta -0.5 at 1.95 Expekt 3-1 WON	 
7 August Tours - Nimes-Ligue 2 France 20:30 CET Pick: Tours -0.5 AH 1.94 12Bet 0-0 lost 
6 August NAC Breda - Polonia Warsaw - Europa League (1-0) 20:00 CET Pick: NAC -1 AH 2.12 3-1 WON							
5 August Olympiakos Pireu - Slovan Bratislava- Champions League Qualif (2-0) 20:45 CET Pick: Olympiakos -1.5 AH 1.85 2-0 WON	 
5 August Partizan Belgrad - Apoel Nicosia -Champions League (0-2) 20:45 CET Pick artizan -1.25 AH 2.16 1-0 half stake back							
4 August Maccabi Haifa - Aktobe-Champions League Qualif Pick: Haifa -1.25 AH 2.00 12Bet 4-3 Half Stake Back 	 
2 August Illichovets Mariupol - Metalurg Zaporozhye - Ukraine Premier League 17:30 CET Pick : Mariupol 0 AH 1.80 Bet365 2-1 WON							
1 August Debrecen - Lombard Papa-Hungary 1 Pick: Debrecen -1.25 AH 2.05 0-2 WON	 
1 August PoPa Pori - PS Kemi Kings Finland Ykkonen Pick: PoPa -0.5 AH 1.85 12Bet 1-3 lost


----------



## BestSportPunters (Sep 1, 2009)

After good month when we generate almost *50 units* of profit we hope that SEPTEMBER will be even better.
We hire new great tipster from Basketball *SMINKER* who on his trial was impressive making almost 50 % yield !!! We have big hope that he will be truly consolidation of our team and he will prove it. He will give picks from France, Russia, NBA, Euroleague, Eurocup, International and when it is Summer than youth competitions. Sometimes he also have informations from Spain, Greece.

Do not waste your time subscribe right now. More information available by mail bestsportpunters@gmail.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Sep 1, 2009)

We are happy to inform that we finally receive *Betting Advice - BA Approved Status -* which mean that we are reliable, trustworthy and serious betting website.


----------



## BestSportPunters (Oct 3, 2009)

*I M P O R T A N T *

*ONE DAY 4 punters 4 picks !

Take them all with just 1 day subscription.

Only 10 euro!!!*







Send money to sprtpunters@gmail.com imediatelly


----------



## BestSportPunters (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry is write wrong mail
this is correct sportpunters@gmail.com


----------



## BestSportPunters (Oct 7, 2009)

October results till now:

*EVERY MONTH WE ARE ON GREEN SIDE MEANING WE ARE MAKING PROFIT REGULARY*
Do You want to earn with us ? Just contact us by email bestsportpunters@gmail.com offer for You will be send

*
Total P/L +45.7
Yield % 32.23%*
Units 160 
Picks 16 (Win 11 - Lost 5) 


5 October PAOK - Iraklis-Greece Super League PAOK -0.75 AH 1.87 Pinnacle 1-0 WON 1/2
5 October IFK Goteborg - GAIS-Sweden Allsvenskan 19:00 CET IFK -0.5 AH 1.80 188Bet 2-1 WON
4 October Hertha Berlin - Hamburger SV Hertha +0.75 AH 2.01 Pinnacle 1-3 lost
4 October FC Brugge - Anderlecht-Belgium Anderlecht +0.25 AH 1.82 188Bet 4-2 lost
3 October Hibernian - Dundee United-Scotlant Premier League 16:00 CET Both teams to score 1.85 SportingBet 1-1 WON
3 October PAS Giannina - Kavala -Greek Super League 15:45 CET Giannina -0.5 AH 2.04 Pinnacle 2-1 WON
3 October Mechelen - Lokeren-Belgium Jupiler 20:00 CET Mechelen -0.5 AH 2.00 SboBet 2-0 WON
3 October Odra - Ruch Chorzow-Polish Extraklassa 14:30 CET Ruch 0 AH 1.92 Pinnacle 1-3 WON
3 October Atletico Madrid - Real Zaragoza -Spain Primera 22:00 Atletico -0.5 AH 1.85 12bet 2-1 WON
3 October Levadiakos - Olympiakos Piraues-Greek Super League 18:00 Olympiakos -1 AH 1.70 Bet365 0-3 WON
2 October Schalke 04 - Eintracht Frankfurt-Bundesliga Schalke -1 AH 1.88 SboBet 0-2 WON
2 October Koreea Rep. U20 - USA U20-18:45 CET USA U20 0 AH 1.78 188Bet 3-0 lost
2 October TB Berlin - Hertha Berlin Am-Reggional North 19:00 CET TB Berlin -0.5 AH 2.06 12Bet 0-2 lost
1 October Colorado Avalanche - San Jose Sharks-NHL 04:00 CET San Jose -0.5 AH 1.94 Pinnacle 5-2 lost
1 October Toulouse - Brugge FC -Europa League 19:00 CET Brugge +1 AH 1.91 12Bet 2-2 WON
1 October Sheriff Tiraspol - Fenerbahce-Europa League 19:00 CET Fenerbahce -0.5 AH 1.75 Pinnacle 0-1 WON


----------

